# 1st smoked venison shoulder



## bonfireboss (Sep 21, 2014)

Well fall is upon us here in northern WI, fired up the smoker to enjoy my last venison roast. Football is on, beer is cold, and and the smell of meat is teasing the appetite!  Good day everyone!
Rubbed with, brown sugar, kosher salt, pepper, cayenne, and little garlic powder.
Smoked with mesquite @ 275 for 2 hours till temp reached 140.












20140921_153430.jpg



__ bonfireboss
__ Sep 21, 2014


















20140921_162457.jpg



__ bonfireboss
__ Sep 21, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello.  That's some fine looking meat!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 21, 2014)

That's gonna be good , Bonfire...

Show us a plate . . .


----------



## bonfireboss (Sep 21, 2014)

Sorry no plate shot...Gluttony took over and before you knew it me and my 3 year old son were fighting for the last scraps. You'll just have to take my word for it that it was damn tasty!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks delicious, venison, cold beer and football !


----------



## bonfireboss (Sep 23, 2014)

It was a good day! Now to get out there and restock the venison supply!


----------



## dawg smoke (Oct 17, 2014)

Looks tasty, I'm about to try my first quarter this weekend. Did you brine the shoulder prior to cooking? If so what did you use. If not, what would be a good brine recipe for venison? I'm thinking it'll help keep it moist....


----------



## bonfireboss (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey Dawg Smoke,
No I did NOT use brine this time around, and still turned out plenty moist, the internal temp is obviously of the utmost importance, it can go from moist to jerky in the blink of an eye. But truth be told I have never brined venison for any cooking process. (Still fairly new to smoking myself) but I had researched brining as an option, here was a fairly bare-bones brine I found that I thought might be a good starting point.

1 Gallon of Water (could substitute ¼ gal of water for apple juice too!)
¾ Cup of Salt
½ cup of regular (not reduced sodium!) soy sauce
¼ worchestershire sauce
½ cup of brown sugar
½ cup of molasses
1 tbs. rosemary
2 tbs. pepper
Submerge & refrigerate 12 hours, no more than 24 hours or salt may overwhelm meat.

Like I said, haven't went that route yet myself but its an idea for you. Hope it helps
love to see what you decide on!


----------



## dawg smoke (Oct 20, 2014)

Well I got side tracked this weekend and didn't get to smoke the hind quarter so I'm going to try again Friday or Saturday. I'll give the brine a try and let you know what I think. Good thing about hind quarters is they come in pairs!! So if I screw it up there's always next time.....:) Thanks for the recipe, I'll post a pic when its done. Onions and carrots you had with yours looks like a fine idea too.


----------

